# Trolling motor advice



## IndyBassin (Jun 21, 2008)

I've got a nice 14ft v-bottom now, not new to boats or bassfishin, but new to actually owning a boat. I've always been a backseater in tournaments, etc.

Looking for recommendations for purchasing whatever is need to rig up a trolling motor on the bow and general info on batteries ect.


----------



## redbug (Jun 21, 2008)

After returning from my vacation and having a 34lb thrust motor on the 1448 john boat i was using not be worth a crap in the 25mph winds i was fishing in I would suggest getting the biggest motor that is in your budget. I would look at a 45 to 54lb thrust motor that is the largest you can get in a 12 volt. 
As far as a battery goes if you are going to fish electric only lakes I would go with a 27 group deep cycle. some guys may suggest the agm batteries, but all you need is a wet cell deep cycle. be sure to charge it up as soon as you can after use and keep the cells full with distilled water. 

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with redbug if you are going one battery. 54# thrust and a Group 27 battery.


----------



## Zum (Jun 22, 2008)

You can go bigger than 54lbs.thrust(12 volt) but you will need more batteries(2-24volt/3-36volt).Actually you can use 2 or more batteries for 12 volt system hooking them in parrallel but not sure your looking for that.
Like redbug said the biggest your budget can afford.


----------



## IndyBassin (Jun 28, 2008)

I love Craigslist. 

Found me a never used Minn Kota #55-42 Maxxum hand controlled TM for $230. =D> 

Took back the cheap wal-mart group 27 after reading some reviews and got a nice Interstate G27 from Gander Mountain.

My whole boat is pretty much from Craiglist :mrgreen: 

Now to get Little League season over with so I can really get to some fishin! 8)


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice job on the finds!
I like craigslist too but i'm usually not buyin' just lookin'!! :mrgreen: 
Have you posted any pics yet? I'd like to see what kind of set up you got.


----------



## IndyBassin (Jun 28, 2008)

will have pics tonight, I'm putting everything together today as I'm taking vacation all this week.


----------



## team e-fishin-c (Jun 28, 2008)

IndyBassin said:


> I've got a nice 14ft v-bottom now, not new to boats or bassfishin, but new to actually owning a boat. I've always been a backseater in tournaments, etc.
> 
> Looking for recommendations for purchasing whatever is need to rig up a trolling motor on the bow and general info on batteries ect.



what you need is a little 30lb thrust trolling motor and get a trojan deep cycle battery for it and u should be set 8)


----------



## redbug (Jun 28, 2008)

team e-fishin-c said:


> IndyBassin said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a nice 14ft v-bottom now, not new to boats or bassfishin, but new to actually owning a boat. I've always been a backseater in tournaments, etc.
> ...



I have a 30lb thrust motor that was way way way to small when the wind was blowing. it is fine on a calm day but if the wind is blowing it sux!!
your new 42lb thrust will be great I have one of those also. your battery will give you plenty of power at a fair price good luck 

Wayne


----------



## IndyBassin (Jun 29, 2008)

55 pound thrust should work, all is mounted and i'm headed to bed to get up and fish in about 4 hours :mrgreen: 

pics of boat, fish and one exhausted dad to come tomorrow


----------



## KAI (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a day after tomorrow and no pics of boat, fish, and one exhausted dad. how come did something happen? lol j/k hope everything is ok and you just didnt have time or was lazy to do it. anyways we are waiting to see some awsome pics! cant wait...

Thanks KAI


----------

